# Breeding Piranhas



## BoSox65 (Sep 3, 2003)

I was wondering if piranhas need to reach a certain age before they can spawn?
Lay eggs, fertilize them etc. Ages for males and females.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Its not the age, but when it reaches maturity. Some Ps can take until they're 8" to fully mature and want to breed, some as early as 5". Dark coloration is your best bet in the chartacteristic and pairing off with another.


----------



## Aquatic Death (Jun 18, 2003)

i agree


----------



## chomper (Sep 23, 2003)

i think they are ready when u see a ripe female. I would say at least 2 years old.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> chomper Posted on Sep 26 2003, 05:40 AM
> i think they are ready when u see a ripe female. I would say at least 2 years old


Fairly accurate by most estimates, though generally over 5 inches TL is the appropriate expectation for the fish to be ready to breed. Good luck!


----------

